# over and out.



## creature (Jul 25, 2018)

if you know me, you have my #.

presently unable to delete account, password set to random ~20 characters.

all notifications disabled.

unable to answer any messages.

i love you guys, but.. we all have our buttons..

i love you all & good luck to everyone.

i'm not going to be able to respond, after this message, & that's just the way it is..

peace..


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 25, 2018)

Sleep off the saké, go visit the bears, and then come back to us, ya big dummy.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 25, 2018)

I got this


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 26, 2018)

If this is about the discord thing, and it's just not being very user friendly towards you.. I 100% understand. If you'll message me I'll give you my number, I'll spend all night or several days whatever it takes to help make it all easy to understand. It's truly not too difficult, just a little foreign at first. No harder than adapting to other new changes to the site, really. 

If you want, I'll create a discord profile for you and get it all set up so all you gotta do is log in. Then you can change the password and whatever else you wanna do. I think there's people here willing to help out, brother. Just sing out and let us know which buttons are being pushed so we can push them back the other way. 

Don't bottle up whatever it is that's bothering you. Communicate it to us, we'll figure shit out.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 26, 2018)

He's good. We aren't losing our guardian angel.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 26, 2018)

never met the man but definitely provides the best content on the site in my opinion - got quite the brain on 'im - hoping yall can wrangle him back this way


----------



## Odin (Jul 26, 2018)

How will we celebrate our victories defending Asgard Oh Magnificent @creature ... ... ...

... 

Nay! ...

...

*Nay I say! *

I do not believe it... you shall not abandon us! 

Don New Armor!

Adopt a new Name to Bring on the Blood Lust in Battle!

Sharpen yer axe and drink good Sake'.

But when the time comes. 

I shall see the fire in your eyes friend... and we shall stand side by side.

Till The End!

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 26, 2018)

Be patient. He might need a break in order to sort out some life stuff.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 27, 2018)

Snorting Nitrons said:


> Be patient. He might need a break in order to sort out some life stuff.



Understandable.


----------

